# Indoor DCC



## Frisco4192 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey'll,

I am starting my new indoor layout. It is a 6' x 12' with a main loop and a mine branch. I want to put DCC on the layout, because I want to be able to run multiple train, control sound, and what not on the railway. My question is, how many amps should I make the DCC be? I've heard 8 is best for outdoor use, but I will only be running three engines max (gotta love those triple headers!) Please help a fellow railroader. 

Thank you
James C. L. Buure
President of Yuri National Rail


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I doubt you would run over 8 amps max, unless you start running lighted passenger cars, which can draw nearly one amp each. 

Be sure to add that into your calculations. I always recomment 10 amps, but 8 will probably do if you don't run lit passenger cars. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg's right; don't forget the lighted passenger cars. I had to go to 10 amps on my indoor layout because of a bunch of them. 

They sure look good at night though.


----------



## Frisco4192 (Jan 4, 2010)

I think I'll stick to 8 Amps then, and if I do light my cars, I will just use battery power. Thanks. Oh, and I'm probably going to go with Digitrax, would that be the best for this scenerio?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How about reading my sections on DCC?

Start on this page: *DCC overview* 


There are pages showing the pictures of the various throttles.

Also, there is a new Zimo system coming out in March or so that might turn my head, depending on features. This would mostly be because of the 15 amp power output, which is probably beyond your needs.

Regards, Greg


----------

